# 12 volt TV question



## guerdeval (Jan 12, 2008)

last year I bought a TV for the bedroom, flat screen 15",  its 230volt but it operates via a transformer which reduces to 12 volt, would it be possible to just plug this into a 12 volt socket in the camper? , it was only £120 or so and a lot cheaper than the 12 volt sets I see advertised as dedicated for 12 volt,thanks  rog


----------



## sundown (Jan 12, 2008)

guerdeval said:


> last year I bought a TV for the bedroom, flat screen 15",  its 230volt but it operates via a transformer which reduces to 12 volt, would it be possible to just plug this into a 12 volt socket in the camper? , it was only £120 or so and a lot cheaper than the 12 volt sets I see advertised as dedicated for 12 volt,thanks  rog



  I did it with my last camper I instaled a flip down kitchen tv on to the ceiling, as the ceiling wasn't too high it worked a treat
I made up a new lead to plug directly into the 12v socket
I  used the tv on 12v for short periods only so I don't know how long it would be
before it flattened the battery
I think it would depend on the ampage of the tv
but im sure some-one else could answer that one
sundown


----------



## Don (Jan 12, 2008)

The main problem as I understand it (Im no expert) is that they are regulated to run at a specific voltage and are very intolerant of variation, and will burn out the regulator. The simple answer is to get a 12v stabeliser, doesnt matter what state the battery is in being chargrd or not this little box will maintain the exact voltage. forgotten cost but can get them from.
www.maplin.co.uk
or
http://www.amperordirect.co.uk/

Mine is the 15 flat screen from Asda with a freeview box.

Don


----------



## Belgian (Jan 12, 2008)

sundown said:


> I did it with my last camper I instaled a flip down kitchen tv on to the ceiling, as the ceiling wasn't too high it worked a treat
> I made up a new lead to plug directly into the 12v socket
> I  used the tv on 12v for short periods only so I don't know how long it would be
> before it flattened the battery
> ...


Be shure that the transformer is really for 12V; some wants 18V, look in the manual. Watch the polarity when you plug in on 12V. It will cost you if this is wrong !
Flatscreens are heavy consumers (Plasma even more than LCD) 2hrs running on the battery is the maximum.


----------



## paulamy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Running Mains Tv,s*

HI guerdeval we run a mains telly and digi box via  an inverter we use a 300 watt which seems pleanty and we get a fair few hours out of the battery but we do have two .


----------



## Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*12v tv adapter*

i got one of these last year,works a treat when wildcamping. visit 
http://www.action-replay.co.uk/Computing/12v12vDC_power_adapter.shtml


----------



## Nosha (Jan 14, 2008)

*12v TV*

There are MANY threads on this subject, I've now been running a 15" LCD TV + DVD on to a 12v socket with NO problems (and an ASDA 12v Freeview box), just DON'T start/run the engine with this set-up as your TV may not like 14.2volts!!!!!

From my experiance I would say if you do want to use this set-up with the engine running then buy a stabiliser, if not save your money!

We spent 3 nights watching 3hrs per night on a wet weekend via a 90amp/hr battery without 'denting' it, if that's of help.


----------



## robert b (Jan 29, 2008)

on my camper .there is a plug with areil out let. a plug socket mains. and two pin plug for 12volts. does this 12volts plug mean i can connect to my lcd tv made by onn it has a 12 volt socket on back without having to buy a stabliser for it iam new to this


----------



## avandriver (Jan 29, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> on my camper .there is a plug with areil out let. a plug socket mains. and two pin plug for 12volts. does this 12volts plug mean i can connect to my lcd tv made by onn it has a 12 volt socket on back without having to buy a stabliser for it iam new to this





You should be ok conecting yur tv to this socket  but unplug it before you start the engine and dont use it with the engine running .

There can be a power spike when your engine is running 


Steve


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> on my camper .there is a plug with areil out let. a plug socket mains. and two pin plug for 12volts. does this 12volts plug mean i can connect to my lcd tv made by onn it has a 12 volt socket on back without having to buy a stabliser for it iam new to this


In my opinon i cant see why not as long as you put a fuse inline anyway thats what i have done with mine.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 29, 2008)

That's what we've done... BUT as others have said DO NOT watch with engine running as this 12v socket could then be delivering up to 14.2v!!!!!


----------



## Stigy (Jan 29, 2008)

sundown said:


> I did it with my last camper I instaled a flip down kitchen tv on to the ceiling, as the ceiling wasn't too high it worked a treat
> I made up a new lead to plug directly into the 12v socket
> I  used the tv on 12v for short periods only so I don't know how long it would be
> before it flattened the battery
> ...


Got mine from ASDA, it's a Kodak and works on 12 volts or 240 £120. I am carefull to let the battery rest for a couple of hours after turning the engine off if using on 12 volts, this lets the voltage stabalise as I do not have a voltage regulator. It is rated at 4 amps.

The first LCD TV I used in the van was permenantly on 12 volts. It lasted about four months before the back lights failed (I could just see the image and hear the sound but the screen ilumination had gone) This was probably down to the fact that when on hook up the battery would be at 13+ volts being on charge.

Stig


----------

